# Rauwasserboot-aber welches?



## Dodo86 (1. November 2016)

Grüßt euch. Mein Name ist Dorian. Bin neu hier und kann somit gern verlinkt werden sollte diese Diskussion schon ausreichend stattgefunden haben.

Wir bauen die Bootsangelei immer mehr aus. Von den Talsperren soll nun auch die Ostsee dran kommen. Am letzten Wochenende waren wir mit unserer Arkona im Peene Strom. Das Boot taugt aber ist nicht rauwasser tauglich.

Wir suchen nun ein Boot das vor allem Ostseetauglich ist. es soll auch mal für den Urlaub in Schweden oder Italien herhalten.
Ich liebäugel mit einer Kaasboll 17 oder bspw. Yamarin cross 53 BR.
Womit hautnah gute Erfahrungen gemacht?
GrüßeDorian


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (1. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Bin stolzer Besitzer einer Kaasboll 19 und sehr zufrieden. Die 17er wäre mir ganz ehrlich ein wenig zu klein. Standen beide auf dem Hof und ich habe mich für die 19er entschieden. Hinterher ärgert man sich nur.

Die 17er geht aber sicherlich auch, Schieder liegt in Ostwestfalen, dh du bist wahrscheinlich nicht ständig von Jan-Dez auf der Ostsee? Konsole ist halt ein Kompromiss, wenn du dauerhaft auf der Ostsee bist und da schleppen willst, da würd ich eher in Richtung Pilothouse o.ä. gucken, weil das kann schon nass und zugig sein. Ich fische 80% binnen, 20% See, da bin ich den Kompromiss gerne eingegangen.

Ping mal die Jungs von Carnivore-Fishing an, die haben auch ein 17er, zum Vertikalangeln auf der Elbe ausgebaut, aber die sind damit auch immer wieder mal auf der Ostsee... http://www.carnivore-fishing.de/das-boot.html


----------



## Dodo86 (2. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Danke für deine Erläuterungen.
Genau um diesen Kompromiss geht es mir allerdings gibt es hier, in OWL, keine Möglichkeiten mit so einem Boot zu angeln,oder kennst du was ?

Ein Pilothouse lohnt sich für unsere Zwecke wohl nicht. Außerdem soll es auch im Sommer Spaß machen. Da schränkt man sich doch mit nem house schon ein!?

Wo hast du dein Boot gekauft?


----------



## Marco74 (2. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Das Kaasboll ist bestimmt ein gutes Boot, aber ich verstehe den ganzen Hype um die Aluboote nicht.
Wenn du Gelegenheitsfahrer bist und ihne festen Liegeplatz - nimm einfach ein gutes GFK Boot.
Ryds, Crescent (z.B. das Pikemaster) oder etwas schicker Yamarin. Alles günstiger als ein Aluboot


----------



## Dodo86 (2. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*



Marco74 schrieb:


> Das Kaasboll ist bestimmt ein gutes Boot, aber ich verstehe den ganzen Hype um die Aluboote nicht.
> Wenn du Gelegenheitsfahrer bist und ihne festen Liegeplatz - nimm einfach ein gutes GFK Boot.
> Ryds, Crescent (z.B. das Pikemaster) oder etwas schicker Yamarin. Alles günstiger als ein Aluboot



Mir gefällt an den Alu Booten besonders die Belastbarkeit und die Möglichkeit auch mal auf den Strand/Steinstrand zu fahren. 
Sicherlich ist das auch mit Alu nicht optimal aber deutlich besser als mit GFK.
Außerdem sind die Boote recht leicht und bieten sehr gute Möglichkeiten für Anbauteile. 

Es scheint aber keine auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt zu geben?!


----------



## Frieder (2. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Ein Aluboot ist die bessere Alternative. Ist robuster und pflegeleichter.
Ein Kassbøll, bzw. Kverno würde ich allen Alu-Booten vorziehen.
http://www.kvernoboats.no/modell-585/
http://www.kaasboll-boats.de/boote/

Sollte es doch ein GFK sein, dann käme nur ein Smartliner in Frage.
http://bootszentrum.de/motorboote.html

Habe schon 2 Kajütboote gehabt .... soweit alles ok.
Nur die beiden hatten einfach zu wenig Platz zum Angeln.#c


----------



## Dodo86 (2. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*



Frieder schrieb:


> Ein Aluboot ist die bessere Alternative. Ist robuster und pflegeleichter.
> Ein Kassbøll, bzw. Kverno würde ich allen Alu-Booten vorziehen.
> http://www.kvernoboats.no/modell-585/
> http://www.kaasboll-boats.de/boote/
> ...



Ich habe mir das Modell 585 auch schon angesehen. 
Das ist doch der Kaasboll 17 sehr ähnlich,oder? Nur ein wenig länger (was ja gut ist). Wo finde ich denn nen Preis dazu?

Ich glaube ich fahre spontan zur Hanseboot nach Hamburg. Da sind ein paar interessante Hersteller vertreten.

Thema Kajüte bzw. Pilot.
Solange es nicht Bindfäden regnet sind derartige Aufbauten immer im weg...?! Aus dem Grund distanziere ich mich glaube ich von dem Gedanken. Alternativ wäre nen HardTop ganz geil.


----------



## Frieder (2. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Um den Preis bei den Kverno-Booten zu erfahren, wirst Du Dich wohl mal mit dem Hersteller in Verbindung setzen müssen.
Die bauen Dir das Boot so, wie Du es haben möchtest.
Danach richtet sich dann auch der Preis.
Es gibt auch dort eine gewisse Grundausstattung .....


----------



## Marco74 (2. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Wieso komt nur ein Smartliner in Frage?
Bullshit!
Entweder ich will ein Boot mit Kajüte, dann halt eine Quicksilver, Jenneau, Rocad, Warrior... oder eine Smartliner
Dodo will aber wohl keine Kajüte.
Und grade als Gelegenheitsfahrer brauchst du kein Aluboot, weil deutlich, deutlich teurer.
Wenn du keinen Liegeplatz hast, ist pflegelleicht kein Argument. Robust? Abgesehen von vielen Untiefen (Schären in Norwegen) kein Unzterschied. Eine Reparatur bei Alu ist deutlich teurer und das Boot ist deutlich lauter (kann bei manchen Gewässern einen Unterschied machen).
Guck dir mal das Crescent Pikemaster an. Meiner Meinung nach (und ich habe es nicht, sondern eine Warrior 165), der perfekte Kompromiss zwischen Binnen und See.
Es sei denn, dein Hauptziel ist Lachstrolling - dann sind wir wieder beim Kajütboot


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (2. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*



Dodo86 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Erläuterungen.
> Genau um diesen Kompromiss geht es mir allerdings gibt es hier, in OWL, keine Möglichkeiten mit so einem Boot zu angeln,oder kennst du was ?
> 
> Ein Pilothouse lohnt sich für unsere Zwecke wohl nicht. Außerdem soll es auch im Sommer Spaß machen. Da schränkt man sich doch mit nem house schon ein!?
> ...



Frag doch mal beim Schlageter nach, der kommt doch aus PB. Wenn es so eins im Umland gibt, dann weiss der das bestimmt.

Ich hab meins hier in HH bei Kaasbøll Boats Europe gekauft. Meines Wissens sind die der einzige Händler in DE. Wenn du zur Hanseboot fährst sind die evtl dort, ansonsten wäre es nur ein kleiner Abstecher von der A7.

Was du häufiger finden kannst, auch auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt, sind die BUSTER aus Finnland. Hatte das L bzw das XL in Erwägung gezogen. Was mich abgehalten hat, ist die Tatsache, dass die Dinger zwischen den Doppelwänden mit Schaum gefüllt sind. Da war ich skeptisch, ob das Zeug nicht mit den Jahren Wasser zieht. Kaasbolls sind nicht ausgeschäumt, haben da Wartungszugänge, dh da kannst du Kondensationsflüssigkeit rauslassen. Schlecht sind die Buster aber nicht, davon siehst in Skandinavien recht viele.

Auch silver-boats baut sehr schöne, schnitte Boote, bei mir in der Marina liegt eins. Ist wirklich wunderschön anzusehen, insb die Seitenlinie.


----------



## Dodo86 (2. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Also die silver-boats sehen ja wirklich sehr gut aus! Vielleicht fahre ich da tatsächlich mal vorbei.

@Marco74: Ich glaube das ein GFK Boot nicht in Frage kommt. ich habe in den letzten Jahren verschiedene Boote gehabt und immer wieder Probleme mit Grundberührung gehabt. Insbesondere an der Küste sehe ich nen großen reiz darin irgendwo zu stranden. Da eigenet sich der Alu Rumpf mit AB schon sehr gut. Wir leben an der Weser, auch dort haben wir nur mit Steinen zu kämpfen.


----------



## Marco74 (2. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Dodo86: Deine Entscheidung. Stranden ist ein Argument, Steine im Fluss ehe nicht (oder fährst du einen Army Jeep oder Panzer weil du mit deinem Wagen anditschen könntest).
Wenn Alu und schick: Silver
Wenn Alu und günstig: Guck dich nach einem gebrauchten Buster in Schwedden um. Gigantische Preisunterschiede.
https://www.blocket.se/hela_sverige?q=buster&cg=1060&w=3&st=s&ps=&pe=&c=&ca=11&is=1&l=0&md=th


----------



## Dodo86 (2. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*



Marco74 schrieb:


> Dodo86: Deine Entscheidung. Stranden ist ein Argument, Steine im Fluss ehe nicht (oder fährst du einen Army Jeep oder Panzer weil du mit deinem Wagen anditschen könntest).
> Wenn Alu und schick: Silver
> Wenn Alu und günstig: Guck dich nach einem gebrauchten Buster in Schwedden um. Gigantische Preisunterschiede.
> https://www.blocket.se/hela_sverige?q=buster&cg=1060&w=3&st=s&ps=&pe=&c=&ca=11&is=1&l=0&md=th




Also hier in Deutschland würde ich die gebrauchtbootsuche was die Alus angeht ja echt als ausssichtslos bezeichnen. krass...
Der Tipp direkt in Schweden zu gucken ist wahrscheinlich gut allerdings ist der Aufwand natürlich nicht unerheblich...und klein ist das Land ja auch nicht gerade...
Für weitere Hinweise für die gebrauchtbootsuche bin ich dankbar!


----------



## Marco74 (2. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Ich weiß leider nicht mehr, wie die holländische page heißt...wäre für dich näher
Lass dir aber kein Bass Boat andrehen, die sind alles andere als seetauglich


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (2. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Achte auf die Materialstärke - da gibt es durchaus welche mit 2mm, dh quasi mit Alufolie bespannt :q zB Kaasboll hat 4-5mm.


----------



## punkarpfen (3. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Hi, in Hille bei Minden werden die Skrubbes Geberstangen hergestellt. Die bauen auch individuelle Aluboote. Frag mal da nach: https://www.zimmermanngmbh.de/
MFG


----------



## Lucky-Fish.eu (3. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Hallo,
ich hatte schon mal ein Kaasboll 17" und war soweit ganz zufrieden damit. 
Letztes Jahr habe ich mir eine Kvaernö 600 zugelegt (ein etwas verlängertes 585) also ein 20" Boot und muß sagen das ist das beste Boot welches ich je hatte.
Erstens hat Björn mir alle Änderungen die ich wollte problemlos und sehr preisgünstig gemacht. Das Boot selbst - ich nehme es auch hauptsächlich im Schärengarten und Ostsee - vermittelt einen absolut sicheren Eindruck selbst bei 10m/s Wind. Es läuft mit einem BF 100 alleine ca. 30 Knoten und mit 6 Personen an Bord immer noch 26-27 (!).
Es ist super verarbeitet und stabil - wenn ich auf einen Felsen fahre bin ich nicht sicher, dass der Felsen gewinnt :q:q - und man kommt übergangslos ins Gleiten.
Das 585 (etwas größer als das Kaasboll 19") kostet direkt bei der Werft - Zwischenhändler gibt es keine - in der Standartausführung 89.000 Kronen plus Mwst. also ca. 11.000 EUR. Das ist fü ein Boot dieser Größe und Qualität konkurrenzlos günstig und so gesehen der Händlereinkaufspreis.
Abholen mußt du es aber selbst.
Wenn man vergleicht was gebrauchte Aluboote selbst hier bei uns kosten lohnt sich das absolut nicht. #d
Das Boot muß verzollt werden Zoll an sich wird aber nicht fällig da es komplett in Norwegen hergestellt wird.
Wenn Du Fragen dazu hast jederzeit gerne! 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Marcos Ausführungen zu den Alubooten kann ich nur teilen. Zudem kühlt Alu schnell aus, das ist im Winter echt nicht schön. 

Ich habe auch schon mit GFK Booten gestrandet, aber dann eben etwas vorsichtiger, wer es zu oft macht montiert ein Keelguard. Und spitze Scharfkantige Steine können auch ein Aluboot beschädigen.


----------



## mattes (3. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Vom Aussehen gefallen mir die schwedischen Arronets am besten , die sind in Nordnorwegen sehr beliebt !


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (4. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*



Lucky-Fish.eu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Das 585 (etwas größer als das Kaasboll 19") kostet direkt bei der Werft - Zwischenhändler gibt es keine - in der Standartausführung 89.000 Kronen plus Mwst. also ca. 11.000 EUR. Das ist fü ein Boot dieser Größe und Qualität konkurrenzlos günstig und so gesehen der Händlereinkaufspreis.
> Abholen mußt du es aber selbst.
> Wenn man vergleicht was gebrauchte Aluboote selbst hier bei



Ich habe meins im Paket gekauft, nicht einzeln. Aber wenn ich jetzt mal rechne: 11k für das Boot, plus 10k für den Motor, plus bis zu 10k für Hänger+eMotor inkl Batterien u Ladegerät +Echo+Montage+ allen möglichen Kleinkram, dann komme ich auf rund 30k alles fix und foxy. Da wage ich zu behaupten, dass du in der Größenordnung hier auch vom Händler ein Buster oder Kaasboll mit voller Garantie bekommst und ohne selber basteln.


----------



## Lucky-Fish.eu (4. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Naja, die individuelle Ausstattung ist natürlich bei jedem eine andere, das ist klar.
Wenn man aber rein die Preise vergleicht steht das Kvaernö 585 wie gesagt mit ca. 11.000,00 nur für's Boot gegenüber Kaasboll 19" mit 17.000,00 nur für's Boot (siehe Preis auf der Kaasboll-homepage).
Schon ein gravierender Unterschied finde ich. Selbst wenn alles andere gleichviel kostet. Garantie hast Du beim Kvaernö natürlich auch und als Paket mit Motor ist es da ebenfalls lieferbar. 
Da habe ich aber aus Garantiegründen den Motor und alles weitere hier vor Ort gekauft und montiert bekommen - zum gleichen Preis wie es als Paket gekostet hätte.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (4. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Glückwunsch zum guten Deal dann ;-)

Na klar hast du auch Garantie vom Hersteller, aber ist halt schwieriger die im Falle eines Falles einzufordern - deswegen hast du deinen Motor ja auch hier gekauft. Die 17k stehen da auch erstmal unverhandelt einfach auf der Homepage - ich hab mir auch einige Dinge hier angeschaut und mich dann für das Kaasboll entschieden. Mir war es dann der Unterschied nicht wert, da im Ausland zu kaufen, es rüber zu holen etc. Aber durchgerechnet hab ich es auch.


----------



## Lucky-Fish.eu (4. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Klar, kann ich nachvollziehen.
Für mich ist in dem Fall sozusagen beides Ausland


----------



## Dodo86 (4. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Ich bin gerade in Hamburg und habe mir auf der Messe das Atlantic Marine 530 Open angesehen. Aufgrund des Eingangs beschriebenen Kompromisses bin ich ziemlich begeistert. Die Beratung von Toni war hervorragend und ich werde vermutlich am Donnerstag für eine Probefahrt nach Schwerin fahren. Das platzmanagement ist hervorragend. die aus der rauwasserTauglichkeit ist gegeben und die Verarbeitung auch sehr gut. Wie ist euer Eindruck?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Ich sehe da kein Boot, welches besonders rauhwassertauglich wäre.

Ich finde die Aufkimmung eher flach fernab von einem tiefen V, dazu das Highliftpad. Es wird mit geringer Motorisierung gut und schnell gleiten aber bei etwas Seegang wird es ungemütlich.


----------



## Dodo86 (4. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich sehe da kein Boot, welches besonders rauhwassertauglich wäre.
> 
> Ich finde die Aufkimmung eher flach fernab von einem tiefen V, dazu das Highliftpad. Es wird mit geringer Motorisierung gut und schnell gleiten aber bei etwas Seegang wird es ungemütlich.



Hmm... es ist als rauwassertauglich geknnzeichnet. Insbesondere das hohe Freibord finde ich beeindruckend-deutlich über kniehoch.

Meinst du mit den Pads die waagerechte Fläche im V ? Siehe Bilder

Weitere Meinungen? :vik:


----------



## Fxndlxng (4. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Mag mir einer der Experten hier mal erklären, was "rauhwassertauglich" im Detaill bedeuten soll?

Ein tiefes V (bitte tiefes V definieren...)? Eine kniehohe Bordwand? Eine dreistellige PS Zahl? Oder einen leitsinngen Käpt'n.? Es möge mir bitte niemand mit Kategorie C kommen.

Sry, aber wenn mir jemand ein 5m+ Boot als rauhwassertauglich im Ostsseeinsatz verkaufen will, ist die Unterhaltung meinersteits beendet.

Ich war Gestern auf der Messe. Habe das Boot gesehen. im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten sicher nicht schlecht aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Dodo86 (4. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*



Findling schrieb:


> Mag mir einer der Experten hier mal erklären, was "rauhwassertauglich" im Detaill bedeuten soll?
> 
> Ein tiefes V (bitte tiefes V definieren...)? Eine kniehohe Bordwand? Eine dreistellige PS Zahl? Oder einen leitsinngen Käpt'n.? Es möge mir bitte niemand mit Kategorie C kommen.
> 
> ...



Ich werde nicht der Experte sein aber vielleicht sollte man besser die Bedingung eingrenzen unter denen es genutzt wird,also was heißt rauwasser, bevor wir über die Anforderungen an das Boot sprechen.

Für mich bedeutet der Begriff rauwasser keine tosende See mit meterhohen Wellen. Da kann ich aufs angeln verzichten oder fahre in die peene.
Für mich soll das Boot bei mittlerem Wind und leichtem seegang sicher sein.
Zum Boot. Immerhin ist das Deck selbstlenzend über große Durchlässe und besitzt eine automatisch und eine manuelle bilgepumpe sowie die hohe bordwand die mich vor dem herausfallen schützt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*



Findling schrieb:


> Mag mir einer der Experten hier mal erklären, was "rauhwassertauglich" im Detaill bedeuten soll?
> 
> Ein tiefes V (bitte tiefes V definieren...)? Eine kniehohe Bordwand? Eine dreistellige PS Zahl? Oder einen leitsinngen Käpt'n.? Es möge mir bitte niemand mit Kategorie C kommen.
> 
> ...




Ich stimme dir zu, aber der Eindruck wir bei Käufer geweckt. Und das ist nicht korrekt.

@Dodo86: Ja das Pad ist die waagerechte Fläche. Zum tiefen V habe ich dir mal eine Skizze gemacht.

Aber man muss ehrlich sein, solche Boote sind nur bei gutem Wetter für die küstennahe Angelei.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Selbstlenzend? Selbstlenzend wäre es, wenn das Wasser ohne Einsatz einer Pumpe das aus dem Boot ablaufen könnte, Dazu gibt es verschieden Lenzeröffnungen, das sehe ich bei dem Boot nicht. Abgesehen von der Motorwanne.


----------



## Marco74 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Durchaus ein hübsches Boot. Aber ein Angelboot?
Für mich nicht. Viel zu wenig unverbaute Fläche, wo ich stehen und werfen kann. 
Was genau willst du haben?
Alu? Sie oben
GFK: Nimm ein echtes Angelboot. Zum Werfen halt ne Crescent Pikemaster oder ne Ryds 535 DL. Oder guck dir ne Warrior 165 an.
Kleine Kajüte als Windschutz aber, viel unverbauter Platz im Heck...


----------



## Dodo86 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Selbstlenzend? Selbstlenzend wäre es, wenn das Wasser ohne Einsatz einer Pumpe das aus dem Boot ablaufen könnte, Dazu gibt es verschieden Lenzeröffnungen, das sehe ich bei dem Boot nicht. Abgesehen von der Motorwanne.



Es gibt zwei Lenzöffnungen mit einem Durchmesser von etwa drei Zentimeter die seitlich im heckbereich abfließen. Die pumpen sind Zusatz.


----------



## Dodo86 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir zu, aber der Eindruck wir bei Käufer geweckt. Und das ist nicht korrekt.
> 
> @Dodo86: Ja das Pad ist die waagerechte Fläche. Zum tiefen V habe ich dir mal eine Skizze gemacht.
> 
> Aber man muss ehrlich sein, solche Boote sind nur bei gutem Wetter für die küstennahe Angelei.


Zur Größe..dannJa ist eine Kaasboll 17 ebenso kritisch einzuordnen,oder worin bestehen dann abgesehen von der V Ausprägung die Unterschiede?


----------



## Dodo86 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*



Marco74 schrieb:


> Durchaus ein hübsches Boot. Aber ein Angelboot?
> Für mich nicht. Viel zu wenig unverbaute Fläche, wo ich stehen und werfen kann.
> Was genau willst du haben?
> Alu? Sie oben
> ...



Sorry für meine vielen Texte aber die Diskussion finde ich sehr gut. Sprechen wir nun über Geschmäcker oder noch über Fakten denn die neuen boote von ryds haben eine fast identische Rumpf Form,oder? Ich Suche nach wie vor den Kompromiss und eine umbaubare Liegefläche im Buchs hat zwar nichts mit Angelsport zu tun fördert aber durchaus die Akzeptanz bei meiner Frau und mit drei Anglern an Bord sollte das Boot noch genügend Platz zum Werfen bieten
http://www.rydsboote.de/boote/ryds-548-sport/


----------



## Lucky-Fish.eu (5. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Ich finde Finling hat da den Nagel ziemlich genau auf den Kopf getroffen, die ganzen Begriffe wie "rauhwassertauglich" (woher kommt der eigentlich?) sind nichtssagend, die Einstufungen nach Kategorien wenig hilfreich.
Katergorie D z.B. ist geignet für kleinere Binnengewässer also z.B nicht für den Vänern und Kategorie C für küstennahes Fahren bis zu einer gewissen Wellenhöhe und ich glaube Windstärke 6.
Wenn man bedenkt daß ein Linder 400 sport genauso in Katgorie C eingestuft ist wie mein Boot oder eine 8m Beason ist das natürlich in keiner Weise aussagekräftig und wenn man bei og Bedingungen mit einem 4m Boot unterwegs ist kann man das getrost als lebensgefährlich betrachten.
Es gibt wohl auch keine Schwelle bei der man sagen kann ab hier ist das Boot rauhwassertauglich. 
Allgemein kann man wohl sagen je größer desto besser und das in Kombination mit Selbstlenzung und einer Bordwand in vernünftiger Höhe.
Der wichtigste Punkt ist wohl die "Rauhwassertauglichkeit" des Bootsführers, der bei riskanten Bedingungen die Leistungsfähigkeit seines Bootes richtig einschätzt. |supergri
So ich geh jetzt raus zum Angeln - Wind 10m/s


----------



## Marco74 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Zurück zu deinem Kompromiss als Familienboot. Damit scheiden dann die Aluboote (abgesehen von Silver) aus. Der Rest wird deiner Frau nicht gefallen und es sind auch keine Polsterboot ;-)
Wenn du wirklich Platz für drei Angler haben willst und du auch mal schleppen willst, achte darauf, dass dein Heck nicht durch eine Sitzbank verbaut ist.
Die umbaubare Liegefläche wird an den Seiten schon einmal Platz schlucken.

Mach dir wirklich Gedanken, was der primäre Einsatzzweck sein soll. Angeln oder Baden? Hast du im Süden schon einmal ein Boot augeliehen und dein Frau war begeistert oder ist das nur deine Vermutung? So ne Vermutung kann einen ganz schön in die falsche Richtung lenken - ich kann aus Erfahrung sprechen ;-))


----------



## Dodo86 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*



Lucky-Fish.eu schrieb:


> Ich finde Finling hat da den Nagel ziemlich genau auf den Kopf getroffen, die ganzen Begriffe wie "rauhwassertauglich" (woher kommt der eigentlich?) sind nichtssagend, die Einstufungen nach Kategorien wenig hilfreich.



Genau aus dem Grund habe ich die Punkte die mir wichtig erscheinen aufgezählt. Mein Boot mit 10m (habe ich nicht mehr) war mit der geringen Leistung und der sehr niedrigen Bordwand alles andere als Ostseetauglich. Deshalb behaupte ich das der V Rumpf nur ein Puzzleteil des Ganzen ist.

@Marco: Die Diskussion der Sinnhaftigkeit habe ich gerade drei Stunden lang auf der Rückfahrt geführt. Bei einer Investition in ein neues Boot liegt ne Stange Geld auf em Tisch. Ob das dann so genutzt wird weiß man vorher nie.
Derzeit habe ich als Spaßgerät nen JetSki mit 255 PS. Das ist aber garnicht Familientauglich und meine 4,20 Arkona mit 6PS bringt es nur binnen.

Ich grübel entsprechend. |kopfkrat
Der Gebrauchtmarkt im Bereich Ryds gibt mehr her (als Atlantic oder Alu). Ich suche da und vereinbare parallel nen Probefahrttermin weil mich die Atlantic schon reizt.

Und zur Frage der Aktzeptanz meiner Frau. Ich werde Sie nicht an mein Hobby binden wenn ich ihr in einer Alu Schale ne Hängematte zum Sonnenbaden aufspannen muss. Da hast du reccht!


----------



## Lucky-Fish.eu (5. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*



Dodo86 schrieb:


> Und zur Frage der Aktzeptanz meiner Frau. Ich werde Sie nicht an mein Hobby binden wenn ich ihr in einer Alu Schale ne Hängematte zum Sonnenbaden aufspannen muss. Da hast du reccht!



|jump:
Das hast Du äußerst elegant ausgedrückt!
Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibts leider nicht!
Nur nochmal am Rande:
war ja vohin nochmal draußen und bin gerade zurückgkommen.
Mieses Wetter, stürmisch aber geil! 6 Hechte gefangen darunter ein schöner mit 89 cm.
habe deshalb beschlossen mein Boot als rauhwassertauglich in die Kategorie "R" einzustufen! :q:q:q


----------



## Dodo86 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

....so jetzt fange ich nochmal an zu nerven!
Es gibt keine gebrauchten Ryds (min 70 PS + 5m) ohne Kajüte...oder übersehe ich alle?!


----------



## Marco74 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Dein 70 PS Anforderung ist neu ;-)

Göteborg ist ja nicht so weit...
https://www.blocket.se/goteborg/Ryds_535_DL_2015___Ryds_Big_Fish_68934224.htm?ca=11&w=3


----------



## Dodo86 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*



Marco74 schrieb:


> Dein 70 PS Anforderung ist neu ;-)
> 
> Göteborg ist ja nicht so weit...
> https://www.blocket.se/goteborg/Ryds_535_DL_2015___Ryds_Big_Fish_68934224.htm?ca=11&w=3



Ja, sorry. Hätte vielleicht sagen sollen das ich die Open 535 mit 125 PS nehmen würde.


----------



## Marco74 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Darf ich fragen, wieso du so ein PS Monster haben willst? Zuviel Ami- Videos gesehen? ;-))
Im Ernst, das ist maßlos übertrieben und macht deinen Boots kaufen nur teurer.  Noch einmal: Soll der Hauptzweck Angeln sein? Oder willst du eher Wasserski fahren und ein bißchen Angeln?
Wenn Geld jetzt doch nicht das Thema ist, werfe ich das Silber Shark ins Rennen. Daß beste aus zwei Welten ( Alu und GFK)


----------



## Dodo86 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*



Marco74 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, wiesu so ein PS Monster haben willst? Zuviel Ami- Videos gesehen? ;-))
> Im Ernst, das ist maßlos übertrieben und macht deinen Boots kaufen nur teurer.  Noch einmal: Soll der Hauptzweck Angeln sein? Oder willst du eher Wasserski fahren und ein bißchen Angeln?
> Wenn Geld jetzt doch nicht das Thema ist, werfe ich das Silber Shark ins Rennen. Daß beste aus zwei Welten ( Alu und GFK)



Der Generalimporteur hat mir geraten 100 PS zu nehmen. Das Boot ist ziemlich schwer. Sehr massives GFK. 
Außerdem ist in dem Fall nen bisschen Sonderausstattung drin die zusätzliches Gewicht bringt. Ich habe schon seit Jahren Boote und möchte in jeder Situation ausreichend Leistung abrufen können.
In diesem Falle wäre es der Mercury 115 Pro XS der real mehr Leistung haben soll.

Ich muss sagen das ich von der Alu-GFK Kombi nicht mehr so überzeugt bin. "In echt" sieht das nicht besonders gut aus.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (6. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Wenn GFK, dann werfe ich nochmal die Cap Camarat ins Wasser - kann man zum Angeln nehmen, Baden geht auch. Sehr gut, wenn es mal ruppiger wird. Wer etwas weniger ausgeben will, landet idR bei QuickSilver.


----------



## Dodo86 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn GFK, dann werfe ich nochmal die Cap Camarat ins Wasser - kann man zum Angeln nehmen, Baden geht auch. Sehr gut, wenn es mal ruppiger wird. Wer etwas weniger ausgeben will, landet idR bei QuickSilver.



Mein erstes Boot war eine Jeannau. 
Muss sagen das die 530 Open von Atlantic im direkten Vergleich, meiner Meinung nach, sowohl Jeannau als auch Quicksilver aussticht.

Es gibt die halt nicht gebraucht #c


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (6. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Quicksilver ist gefühlt so etwas wie der Volumenhersteller, sieht man recht häufig hier im Norden und es scheint einen Gebrauchtmarkt dafür zu geben. Auch nicht prohibitiv teuer. Die Cap hab ich Probe gefahren, die hat mir gut gefallen. Bei mir ist aber dann ein reinrassiges Angelboot geworden.


----------



## Fxndlxng (6. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Wer ein reinrassiges Angelboot mit kleinem Wetterschutz für die Ostsee sucht, ist mit den Tipps von Marco sicher gut beraten. Ob nun 70 oder 170 PS ist dabei doch unerheblich. 

Wer so wie ich einen Spagat machen muss, weil min. 4 Monate im Jahr auch Frau und 2 Kinder mitfahren möchten und auch sollen, der muss an beiden Stellen Kompromisse machen und landet dann sicher nicht bei Silver oder Warrior Booten. 

Ich bin mit meinem Boot bislang sehr zufrieden, weil es diesen Spagat unserer Meinung nach sehr gut meistert. Ich gehe darauf locker mit zwei Mitanglern Trollen. Pilken geht sogar zu viert und gleichzeitig kann ich mit der Familie darauf Übernachten, Frühstücken, zum Baden und auch Wasserski fahren. 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Du musst Dir über die Anforderungen im Klaren sein und dann abwägen an welcher Stelle welche Kompromisse gemacht werden können. Danach wird Dir die Entscheidung leichter fallen.

Wie hier schon trefflich festgestellt wurde, gibt es die eierlegende Wollmilchsau für Leute mit Deinem Anwenderprofil nicht.

Grüße!


----------



## Fxndlxng (6. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Noch ein Tipp:
Geh auf die Messe nach Düsseldorf. Hamburg ist dagegen kaum mehr als ein Flohzirkus.


----------



## bennyhill (7. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*



Marco74 schrieb:


> Das Kaasboll ist bestimmt ein gutes Boot, aber ich verstehe den ganzen Hype um die Aluboote nicht.
> Wenn du Gelegenheitsfahrer bist und ihne festen Liegeplatz - nimm einfach ein gutes GFK Boot.
> Ryds, Crescent (z.B. das Pikemaster) oder etwas schicker Yamarin. Alles günstiger als ein Aluboot



Mir ist bei meinen Scandinavienfahrten oft aufgefallen, das man jeweiter  man in die Außenschären vordrang und die Gefährdung größer wurde, der Anteil der Plastikboote rapide zurück ging und fast nur noch massive ALU-Boote zu sehen waren. Das wird seinen Grund haben. Ich persönlich vermute, es macht einen lebenswichtigen Unterschied ob man mit einen GFK 
Boot oder einem soliden Aluminiumboot  mal auf den extrem harten Granit der Schären aufläuft. Der Hauptanteil der Boote im äuseren Schärengarten waren BUSTER-Boote ab L aufwärts. Diese werden, wie ich sehen konnte, auch von der schwedischen Küstenwache benutzt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*



bennyhill schrieb:


> Mir ist bei meinen Scandinavienfahrten oft aufgefallen, das man jeweiter  man in die Außenschären vordrang und die Gefährdung größer wurde, der Anteil der Plastikboote rapide zurück ging und fast nur noch massive ALU-Boote zu sehen waren. Das wird seinen Grund haben. Ich persönlich vermute, es macht einen lebenswichtigen Unterschied ob man mit einen GFK
> Boot oder einem soliden Aluminiumboot  mal auf den extrem harten Granit der Schären aufläuft. Der Hauptanteil der Boote im äuseren Schärengarten waren BUSTER-Boote ab L aufwärts. Diese werden, wie ich sehen konnte, auch von der schwedischen Küstenwache benutzt.



1. Eine vom Gletscher rund geschliffene Schäre hat nichts gemein mit einer Scharfkantigen Uferbefestigung an einem deutschen Fluß.

2. es gibt eine Vielzahl hochwertiger GFK-Boothersteller in Skandinavien

3. es gibt meiner Meinung nach einen deutlichen Vorteil, der für Aluboote in *Skandinavien* spricht. GFK ist bei der Reparatur auf Temperaturen angewiesen, die nur mit intensivem Beheizen erreicht werden können. So ist die Produktion oder Reparatur aufwendig. Aluboote können unter widrigen Bedingungen noch geschweißt oder mal genietet werden. Zudem ist eine oberflächliche Beschädigung  (Kratzer/Beulen) oft ohne technische Folgen. 

Das ist besonders im Verleih wichtig, wo es darum geht, wenig Ausfälle zu haben.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (7. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Alu/GFK muss der Tröt-Ersteller sich überlegen, hat beides seine Vor-/Nachteile.

Was ich schwieriger finde, ist die Kombi aus Angelboot für den Fluss, aber auch Ostsee-tauglich, gleichzeitig dabei auch noch komfortabel für die Familie. Ein gut manövrierbares Angelboot auf dem Fluss (scheint doch der Haupteinsatzzweck zu sein) braucht meiner Meinung nach einen eMotor, ich mag ihn am liebsten am Bug. Die Weser ist jetzt bei Euch da unten ja nicht riesig groß. Bei den komfortorientierten Freizeitbooten, insb wenn sie hochwandig sind, sind die Dinger sehr häufig schwer zu montieren. Schau dir das vor dem Kauf mal genau an.


----------



## Magnus1987 (13. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Ich finde Aluminium einfach genial. Ich bin gegenwärtig auf der Suche nach einem Boot, welches ich sowohl auf der Ostsee (Fehmarn, Lübecker Bucht,...) als auch auf dem Bodden bei Stralsund, Schweriner See und auf der Elbe hier in Hamburg nutzen kann. Ich finde Kaasboll nicht schlecht allerdings finde ich den Vertrieb hier in Hamburg ausbaufähig im Hinblick auf Service. Daher habe ich ein Yamarin 46 sc Cross ins Auge gefasst. Würdet ihr sagen, dass dieses Boot dafür geeignet ist? Ich würde auch gerne damit vielleicht mal aufm geschützen Fjord in Norwegen angeln wollen ....Länge 4,62 und breite von 1,85...


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (15. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Hi Magnus,

Ich hab mein Kaasboll hier in HH bei Mark und Sven gekauft, die beiden waren super hilfreich bei Anmeldung, Liegeplatz finden Einweisung haben Sie am Sonntag gemacht usw. Ich kann nichts schlechtes sagen. Können gerne mal direkt sprechen, kannst gerne mal mitkommen und es live erleben.

Ich würd nicht zu klein kaufen, dh in deinem Fall nicht zu schmal. Mein Kaasboll hat 2.12m, Lunds (ja, nicht für die Ostsee geeignet) gehen sogar in Richrung 2.5m. BReite spielt eine Rolle, wenn 2 Leute auf einer Seite stehen, zB um einen Fisch zu landen. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, stell das Yamarin mal ins Wasser, 2 Mann auf die Seite und dann lass mal Wellenschlag von der Seite kommen, um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen. Passieren sollte da nichts, will da keine Panik machen, aber das ist einfach darstellbar und zeigt dir gut, wie sich das Boot verhält.


----------



## Dodo86 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Ich habe mich für eine gebrauchte Rocad 560 entschieden.


----------



## Marco74 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Sehr gute Wahl! In Schweden gekauft? Was für ein Motor?


----------



## Dodo86 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*



Marco74 schrieb:


> Sehr gute Wahl! In Schweden gekauft? Was für ein Motor?



Nein, aber ich kenne die Historie. Derzeit ist nen 60 er dran. Ich gehe davon aus das in 2017 nen 100 er kommt.:vik:


----------



## 50er-Jäger (21. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*



Magnus1987 schrieb:


> Ich finde Aluminium einfach genial. Ich bin gegenwärtig auf der Suche nach einem Boot, welches ich sowohl auf der Ostsee (Fehmarn, Lübecker Bucht,...) als auch auf dem Bodden bei Stralsund, Schweriner See und auf der Elbe hier in Hamburg nutzen kann. Ich finde Kaasboll nicht schlecht allerdings finde ich den Vertrieb hier in Hamburg ausbaufähig im Hinblick auf Service. Daher habe ich ein Yamarin 46 sc Cross ins Auge gefasst. Würdet ihr sagen, dass dieses Boot dafür geeignet ist? Ich würde auch gerne damit vielleicht mal aufm geschützen Fjord in Norwegen angeln wollen ....Länge 4,62 und breite von 1,85...





 Ja Mark und Marcus und Sven sind etwas chaotisch, aber dafür machen sie alles möglich was du haben möchtest und du bekommst ein Boot fürs Leben!
 Meins kommt im März und ich bin schon in voller Vorfreude...:m#6


----------



## Lucky-Fish.eu (22. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*



Dodo86 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich für eine gebrauchte Rocad 560 entschieden.



Ein klasse Boot! Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Neuerwerb! #6#6#6


----------



## Magnus1987 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ja Mark und Marcus und Sven sind etwas chaotisch, aber dafür machen sie alles möglich was du haben möchtest und du bekommst ein Boot fürs Leben!
> Meins kommt im März und ich bin schon in voller Vorfreude...:m#6



Moin! ja da hast du echt recht! Kaasboll ist schon genial und egal was ich mir anderes anschaue - das kommt nicht an Kaasboll ran. Mark und die anderen sind ja EIGENTLICH auch ganz in Ordnung aber ich finde nicht sehr zuverlässig. Seis drum, ich werde mich bestimmt schon mit den einigen können bzw. natürlich auch mal im Internet nach gebrauchten Booten schauen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (23. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*



Magnus1987 schrieb:


> Moin! ja da hast du echt recht! Kaasboll ist schon genial und egal was ich mir anderes anschaue - das kommt nicht an Kaasboll ran. Mark und die anderen sind ja EIGENTLICH auch ganz in Ordnung aber ich finde nicht sehr zuverlässig. Seis drum, ich werde mich bestimmt schon mit den einigen können bzw. natürlich auch mal im Internet nach gebrauchten Booten schauen.



https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...oot-motorboot-kaasboll-19-/547057632-211-7808


----------



## Magnus1987 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...oot-motorboot-kaasboll-19-/547057632-211-7808



jo das habe ich auch schon gesehen. das ist auch noch ein anderes Kaasboll bei ebay was ich momentan im Auge habe. In der Frankfurter Ecke... 19er


----------



## Dodo86 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Ich komme gerade von meiner ersten Tour zurück.
Bin total begeistert. Mit zwei Personen, Boot ausgerüstet und voll getankt fahren wir souveräne 27 Knoten. Slippen kinderleicht, handling Super, gleitverhalten und kurvenfahrt perfekt und dabei vollkommen kursstabil. Die Persenning ist total winddicht. 

Einfach ein sau geiles Boot :vik:


----------



## Lucky-Fish.eu (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Rauwasserboot-aber welches?*

Klasse dass du so zufreden bist, das war die richtige Wahl! 
Und 27 Knoten mit 60 PS sind gelinde gesagt ... flott!


----------

